# does it ever hit you like a base-ball bat???



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus sometimes it just hits me how much money i spend on fish and tanks and decor etc etc etc... im coming close to the €2,000 mark!!! and im in debt and keep thinking if i had never gotten into fish i wouldnt be in this situation... 
and for some reaon it never ends! either a fish is ill and i need to get something, or re-stock food or accessories or something breaks... its not like getting a bowl and a fish and your done.... it just keeps piling up and up and up and up... :shock:
i dunno, im slightly depressed!!! i thought getting my new tanks will cheer me up, but i look at them and i hear a voice going "OMG you fool!!!"...   even my boyfriend had a giggle... but i felt stupid caus i couldnt justify my spending spree at all... 
and sometimes in town i do pass a shop and think "omg what a lovely dress, i want it!" but cant afford it..

and worse thing is im loosing my mum's support... she thought its all good till now BUT i didnt tell her bout my new tanks and she will loose the plot when she finds out!! what will i do!!???

anyone else get hit by reality? :-( its painful...
i need some cheering up peeps... no one around me is into fish so they dont understand!


----------



## SilersAngryMeow (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm trying not to think about how much I've sunk into my tanks, actually  I totally understand where you're coming from.

I don't think it's bad, per se, to sink a lot of money into your fish. It's your hobby! It's what brings you joy! I do think that, like any other hobby, there's a big potential to lose yourself in what aquarium swag you want right now. Just one more fish! Just a few more plants! Haha. Spending gets out of control then, and pretty soon you're sitting there with a big credit card bill and a lot of remorse. It sounds like maybe you're getting to this point? 

I set myself a budget for how much fun stuff I can buy myself a month. Cute little dresses, aquarium stuff, etc, all comes out of this fund. This sort of reigns in my spending. Maybe this would work for you? Just a thought


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!!! It does! My parents don't pay for a SINGLE penny of my fish stuff. Except my mom bought me one of my fish, but that was just a gift. 

My brother has a really good rule though: Before you buy anything, earn twice the amount of the thing. That way you never go broke! I'm not a spender, and defiantly think before I spend. Just be very careful with your money 'til you have something saved back up. And ask for Pet shop gift cards for your birthday and christmas presents!


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Uggh yeah I have spent way too much on aquariums... even right now it is just sucking me in. You know when you have to buy stuff just to keep up? What started out as a simple tank upgrade for me expanded to a lighting upgrade which now means I need co2 for my plants which means if I don't buy a full set of fertilisers the plants I spend $50 on will die... I would have to say I've spent at least $1000 CDN on aquariums since I started almost a year ago. Hopefully it will stop soon lol and I can use the money I get from selling endler fry and plants to pay for new stuff.

When I get home I gotta inventory how much $$$ I currently have in aquariums and find a stopping point... its a very addictive hobby!!!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ good to hear im not the only one panicing...!!!

@silersangrymeow;
well, the thing is setting a budget doesnt work for me because im actually not an experienced fish keeper as such, so everytime i face a new lil problem (i could have prevented had i known more) i need to go out and buy something to sort it... BUT the thing is that even a lil bottle of conditioner costs €9! and with all the water changing i use alot of it. thats just a small example though.
another reason why a set budget wont work for me (worst of ALL) im a total perfectionist! infact im a freak that way... and i want my fish to be perfectly happy and spoilt... but my finances cant take my "style"...

the thing is, i've given up everything that id need... i dont drink, i dont go out, i dont shop for clothes or shoes, i dont have make-up, for heaven's sake mostly i dont even have anything in the fridge!!!!! i even doss my way around car tax sometimes!!!! 

I try to save, and i manage BUT not when it comes to fish.... or cars LOL but i've even given up on my sporty car too! my whole life seems to revolve around fish and im just scared that ppl around me will leave me because of my mad *endless *NEED for more more more more.... 

@doggyhog;
earn twice as much??? jesus i'd be a millionaire if that would work!!! im only a college student but somehow i always find a penny here and there to spend but i always forget (or ignore) the fact that the debts wont go away by themselves...

the thing that ruins me mostly is my rent and bills... i live in an apartment that costs more than i take in each month... i should really share it with another student and that would be senseable BUT i have a BF that isnt fond of the idea 

@kelly;
addictive isnt the word!!!!!! im growing fins myself nearly!!!! (im already a freediver lol)

im actually going insane... i need a therapy... OH WAIT! i have no money LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm actually afraid to look. One of these days I'll be brave enough but until then.... ignorance is bliss.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

aaah yes.. my husband and I have had this discussion/fight many times... Like when I bought my 4th betta... and my 5th betta... oh and my 6th and 7th betta.... and by the 8th he just gave up and barely even looked twice when I got my 9th betta.... but I've managed to slow down (I used to want to get one each week...now it's down to maybe every 2 or 3?). But what has really slowed me down is the upkeep and managing ill bettas. It's just so stressful and I don't want to be changing water all the time. So once I fill the last two slots in my divided tanks, I'm done. I have no fish lovers around me either so they all think I'm the crazy betta lady (that gets old after a while). And my hubby doesn't really have any hobbies (besides sports) and nothing that costs anything so I can't use that as leverage.

One thing that I have done that has worked well is sell LOTS of things on CL. When i get a new tank, i sell the old one. Old desk? Sell it. Old toys that are worth a decent amount? Sell them. So I've spent a bit more than I have taken in, but not by a WHOLE bunch.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ow much does €2,000 translate to $?
(What would that # be in U.S. Dollars?)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I totally understand. I keep saying THIS is the last fish. I said that with Whiskey, Kilo, and now Nugget. My husband just grumbles and then throws his hands up. He loves animals though, so it's not too hard to get him to love them too. Kilo is his buddy.

I don't want to comtemplate how much I've spent. Probably enough to get one monstrous tank setup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't drink, smoke go to movies or do anything for entertainment. My fish and this forum are IT and I wouldn't trade it for anything! lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually, it just hit me yesterday when my mom called...
I was telling her about how I had nothing in common with my class mates ('cause I don't drink or party...) and she suggested that I talk about movies or something.

I said..."Mom, I don't go to the movies. It's a waste of money!" She told me to stop spending all my money on my fish and go get a hobby! Well...it's my money, though.My mom was happy that I got into this hobby at first (my aunt...not so much), but now she's telling me to spend my money on other things. 

I guess she's right, but who knew bettas would be so expensive?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Yep, I finally had to give myself a mental shake when I realized how much money I've spent on my fish. I said NO MORE. No more ANYTHING. Tanks, decor, fish...nothing unless it's food, conditioner, or if something breaks. I can't find a job, and my parents won't pay for ANYTHING. I pay for gas and insurance on my car as well, and anything extra I want..soooooo.... I forced myself to stop. I've probably spent over $500 dollars in fish, which is insane for me and my money situation. I find that avoiding temptation works best for me. No Aquabid, no Walmart fish section, no pet stores (and if I do have to go there, I bring only enough money to get what I need so I'm not tempted to spend more) That's what works for me.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for all ye're comments! dunno what id do without ye! probably move out and leave the fish as "furniture" behind me 

_€2,000 = $2,690_

my bf is very much into cars and spends most of his time and money in his garage with his 7 cars.... when i met him we worked on them together and it was all fun and games. i lost interest over the months (want to get rid of my sports car too) and we dont spend much time together... the bettas keep me company and keep me busy... BUT the finances are a huge problem... i think the bettas and what i spend on them reflect the condition of my relationship..  

If at least i was a better fish mom and they wouldnt have all sorts of illnesses all the time id be in a better mood.... 

my mum doesnt understand that its my hobby either, because i've had so many hobbies that all passed... like phases... but from these phases i never get the money back i put in! and thats the whole issue. I lost about $20,000 on my car, and its worth only about $3,000 on the market! 

at least in america/canada everything is alot cheaper than here! but a small bottle of conditioner costs something like $14! its madness over here! ireland is a joke! my rent, car tax, electricity is ALL astronomical. 

atm a liter of gas goes for €1.33, thats *1 US gallon for $6.778*
car tax for *3 months* (my car is 1400cc) $127
my rent per month (2 bed apartment) is $942
and electricity for the apartment, for *2 months* is $504

thats to give ye an idea of the costs in ireland 
all prices are converted to dollars, so yeah, no maths mistakes

im such an idiot  someone should shoot me FAST!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _€2,000 = $2,690_


Wow... Thats alot of _€€€€!!!_


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My mom just had "the talk" with me the other night because I got another fish and a plant and another jug. My boyfriend used to tell me that I should stop wasting my money on fish and put that money in the bank. I have told myself this is it. I can't afford to spend anymore money; I have a car payment that's ridiculously expensive and other bills that I have to pay. It's one thing if my job payed me good, but the pay sucks.lol I haven't spent nearly a thousand, but probably close to it.

My advice to you Neelie that I've been using lately, is if you need some medicine or water conditioner etc, go in, get that, and get out.lol Once I start looking at the fish, I'm usually doomed. You could also send your bf to get it for you.lol I'm sure we would all love to have hundreds of bettas, but unfortunately we can't.  It's like with anything, you just have to tell yourself no and stick to it. Than eventually you'll get into that rouitine and you'll be fine.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I sympathize with all of you! I was told by the B/F that I was out of control, enough's enough and to just be happy with what I have. (four tanks) I agreed and left it alone, as far as he's concerned. Luckily he's just not that observant when it comes to my tanks. I have a new red turquoise discus swimming amongst my other discus and he just assumes it's always been in the tank, LOL. First thing out of my friend's mouth when she stopped by the other day was, "Oh, new fish, how pretty". LMAO!!
I picked up some congos yesterday and they are in the QT tank, and he hasn't noticed that either. I'm soooo bad.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> I had nothing in common with my class mates ('cause I don't drink or party...) and she suggested that I talk about movies or something.


Ugh, I know how U feel!!!!LOL!
Alot of the guys think that "sports" and "gossip" is popular, but apperently, Im one of the 2 guys who likes nature. They think fish are a waste of money and boring to watch. I THINK NOT!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I was thinking the EXACT same thing as your 1st post in this thread too just today. I am so broke cus of this fish tank right now.



> I don't drink, smoke go to movies or do anything for entertainment.


I was thinking this today too and I was like WHY am I so broke when a lot of people who are in my position can buy packs of cigarrettes or go and be entertained by something but I can't?

All I buy nowadays is gas for my car and scan trons for school tests. it is pathetic.

It is one reason why I decided that I am NOT going to replace any of my animals for a while after they pass away. It will be hard not having a bunch of them around all the time, but it was a decision I had to make, the only 3 I am getting in the near future is 3 bettas for my new tank I just set up and that is it for a while.


~TPF


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Shame on you, Kym for buying fish behind the b/f's back! lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> Shame on you, Kym for buying fish behind the b/f's back! lol


:lol: That's what's great about having you for a friend, I know you'll never tell on me!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would NEVER tell on you! lol


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

jesus i lost track of this thread lol
sorry for not replying guys... 

for some reason my fish are starting to bore and tire me... id love to just have 1 pet thats actually healthy and easy to keep and doesnt live in water... i flooded my apartment today... i really began to hate water the last month or so...

im also tired of fighting with my mum over how much money i waste on them and how useless they are... caus, believe it or not (its frightening) im starting to agree...
i was planning on moving out too and im hating the idea of having to move my stupid tanks... how easy would it be if i just had a hamster or a bearded dragon... nooooo.... i wanted fish!!!111!!!!1!1!!! im so stupid...

i wish the tanks would disappear and a lil stack of money would appear instead


----------



## Narnian (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh wow, these posts remind me so much of myself, it's scary! (but in a sort of un-related way).

See, I've had problems with "hamster obsession" the past couple of years. Started with one, and she was so much fun that I decided to adopt another.........and another.......and another........until I had 5 of my own and 2 fosters. Then it dawned on me how much money was being spent on cages, bedding, etc. etc. And mind you, these are SPOILED hamsters. They each had a galore of tubes with 5 or so cages each (or 3 large tanks connected with smaller pods). I actually kept every receipt from what I spent, and it added up to $800+ dollars! (probably closer to $1,000 by this point.

Which is RIDICULOUS!!!! I spent SO much money on cages and supplies, and got incredibly overwhelmed caring for them all. Now I'm down to one (the fosters were adopted out and my own passed away from old age or congestive heart failure), and have a closet full of cages and supplies. Sometimes, like you said, I'd like to make them disappear and have the money back, but at the same time there are no regrets.

You certainly seem to have enjoyed all of your fish, right? Would you trade all of that experience? I know I wouldn't. I do plan on selling buttloads of things on Ebay, though, and hopefully recouping some cost to put in the bank. 

I'm also not in the greatest financial situation at the moment, but found a cool site that I can trade in virtual money (from searching), and trade it in for Amazon giftcards. This is how I've decided to save up for fish supplies, as I REFUSE to throw away my money this time. Yes, it takes EXTREME self-control and discipline, but once you start, it's much easier to enjoy saving and not get stressed.

(((((((((HUG))))))))


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I have started feeling that way over all the animals i have right now Neelie. I have 1 very needy dog, a bearded dragon, a turtle my fish tank and 2 gpigs and I worry about the gpigs all the time even though it is BFs job to do them, they are adopted under his name and he always involved with other things then they get pushed to the side. My dog, gpigs and my lizard are going to pass within the next 5 yrs. My turtle might outlive me if she is well taken care of, and with my 55g, I will try to keep that running as long as I can. 

It is very time consuming and I don't have the money to keep spending on them even though I love all of them with all my heart.

BF wants more gpigs after these 2 pass, I am saying NOOOO! he doesn't understand how much i am sick of making sure they are cared for properly. Even if i tell him.

After my lizard, dog, and 2 gpigs pass I think I maybe just want either a break from animals for a bit aside from the ones that will be remaining or just like either one dog and one cat or 2 cats. 

I totally blabbered on and on, and I feel so bad thinking this when my animals are still alive and well for the most part, but I totally understand how you are feeling Neelie.

~TPF


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes animals, as much as we love them can get to be too much to take care of. We don't always feel like changing water or cleaning cages but it has to be done.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ yeah i know i felt awful that i was thinking that about my lil fish that gave me so much pleasure in the past. 
but my whole like revolves around animals... when i was small, and now too. 
my mum is a cat freak. now, if anyone knows the mad old woman in the simpsons tv show that throws cats around, thats my mum! the problem is that the animals were always more important to my mum than i was. she denies it of course but i can see it. im not stupid.... she's gone on hols for 11 days, and her favourite cat (a tricolored female which is mean and nasty and she's the only person that thinks she's adorable) is gone to a cat hotel... yes. a cat HOTEL. it isnt cheap but she figured its just about good enough. now, i told her im busy such-and-such a day while she's gone and that i cant mind the other cats(3) and the corgi that day. she freaked!!!! saying im a no-good and ill never achieve anything in life  and this story repeats itself everytime my mum goes away! (bout 3 times in the past) but at the same time i feel like its my own fault because the corgi was my idea and one of those cats is mine. 
being called a loser by your mum isnt nice... and my anger goes towards animals because without them we'd all be better off. (i know my fish dont come into that story and i have no reason to be angry at them of course, but again im tied down by them) 
my mum and me are looking to move into a big house this summer, but most properties in ireland for rent dont allow pets.... again, the animals stand between us and everything that would sort our lives and make us happy. and its been like this all my life and i want to end it. 
and now i got ridden into taking a baby bearded dragon because he's small and bullied by siblings and will die in the shop.... (out of all the pets, a dragon is probably the easiest to manage)

moving my big tanks is going to be a disaster  
i just cant do it...


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I'm certainly in a financial situation myself, and have also been wondering where my bank account would stand had I not taken this detour into fishkeeping. But I do get a lot out of them, and I'm quite a softy for animals, so parting with them for any reason is something I couldn't handle - in fact, I've been considering buying another :shock:

Sure, there are things I'd like to be able to do that I feel I'm more incapable of now that I've taken on this endeavor, but I'd rather tough it out and pull through with them and be happy with what I've accomplished than rid myself of them and regret it later on. Nawmean? 

I don't know if that's the best way to look at things because it's not going to remedy anything right now, and thinking long term in times like these is nearly impossible, but it's the light at the end of the tunnel for me. It keeps me going.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have not gone too crazy yet. I got my tanks, heaters, filters, some decor for free. All I have bought so far are cheap terra cotta pots, $5 silk plants, gravel, water treatment, salt, food, and a cheap cave. The fish I bought were all only $3.49 and one of them was bought for me. I am trying to control it because I know I could easitly go crazy. I am one of those people that tries to find the cheapest way to do things. I do not have a lot of money... I am a broke college student. I am happy that I got my more expensive things for free and I alos check out craigslist and thrift stores. I already want to buy more fish and I have to control myself. It is an addiction for some people.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

AAAAHHH, I completely know what you mean!!! My complex only allows aquatic animals, so I went kind of crazy and got Freedy and the two frogs, and then went even CRAZIER and started trying to rear their tadpoles!!! @[email protected] There's water ALL over. I'm tired of water changes and spilling it and worrying constantly that someone's sick. I love them, though, and I'd freak out if I had to give anyone up. 

So I'm like, okay... next animal after these guys have lived long, happy lives is MOST DEFINITELY going to be terrestrial, and I'm going to have ONE. =_=


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd say when it goes from being fun hobby to daily chore, it's time to downsize. The problem is what to do with the fish, right? It's tough. There's a limit to what a person can do in a day or a week. 

I have a husband, a house, two cats, a dog and four tanks and that's really all I can handle taking care of on a daily/weekly basis. I keep itching to start a sorority but I'm afraid of what may happen. I just don't want to see anyone get hurt and I don't know if I can handle another tank. I know I can't. So I won't. Maybe we need a support group here too!? Lol.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Luckily, I've been able to control myself now.
Fish are actually the first thing that I really splurge on, and it's about over $500. I've always been a saver and up until about last year, I only bought a couple things with my money in the bank, which were like a game and a mountain bike. Then I got a summer job and had even more money. Even after all the money spent on my dog, fish and hamster, I probably still have more money that most kids my age. The only expense I have is gas, and my car gets 35 mpg, so I don't fill up too often, probably about every 2 weeks and it's not even empty when I do. Even though I'd like more fish, I know my limit and that I'm going to need that money down the line more so than a new fish. The only thing I plan on doing is getting a 5 gallon kit from Wal-mart if I can't find one off of craigslist at the end of the summer for my college dorm, then I'm done. My animals make me happy, so I can't complain really. But I would wonder what I would have if I had only boughten a 5 gallon and 1 fish right off the bat.

The end.


----------

